# San Juan 26



## CZII (Nov 6, 2012)

I have just purchased a san juan 26 and need a new or used rudder any one know where there may be one ??
czII


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The company (Clark) in WA is no longer in business.. going to make it tough to 'find' one. OTOH someone may have salvaged something from the aftermath of the various storms that have hit various parts of the US over the last few years, so a check of the regional Craigslists may yield something.

Not a transom-hung rudder so it's a bit more complicated to build one, but it is doable. Do you have the old/damaged one? is the stock and internal structure still there??


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

If it is a San Juan 26 it has an outboard rudder which is pretty easy to make. If it is a San Juan 7.7 (also 26') it is an inboard rudder and becomes more problematical, per Fasters post.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't know if these guys can help:
Sailboat Wrecking Yard- Mast & Boom Inventory


----------

